# How to prepare for a horse show



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

sorry but what is the point of this thread. 
The above advice is nothing new or interesting. Infact number 2 is incorrect as a lot of horses will rub out plait over night so it is better to plait in the morning. In some disciplines plaiting is not nessecary and in some disciplines you'd get laughed out of the ring if you plaited a tail


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

The point of this thread is... unseen. This "list" only shows things that you should do on a regular basis anyways. (except for that tail nonsense) Sooooo you have 2 points of "you should do this" that everyone should keep tabs on anyways even when they are not showing. 

If you read this and think there are ONLY "3" things to do to "prepare" for a horse show... I don't think you're ready to show properly..


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

This seems to look like a "repeat" member. I believe She's been banned several times already. There's a bunch of posts like this on another horse forum that also don't make any sense, so I assume its the same person. 

Not sure if she's trying to create a discussion here about what everyone does to get ready for a show, or if she's just trying to be knowledgable (which is clearly not complete). 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseluver10 (Jan 15, 2013)

I braid my horses main and tail over night so it is curly in the morning for the show
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## alexischristina (Jun 30, 2009)

I wasn't aware curly was desirable in a mane? :wink:


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

curly manesand tails would get you marked down in some disciplines.


----------



## Phly (Nov 14, 2012)

And in others they add colors and sparkles and what have you's.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Horseluver10 (Jan 15, 2013)

These are very broad examples i thought you guys were smart enough to read betweem the lines
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

read between what lines? you came on and posted stuff that most horsey 4yr old children know. you give no context to your "advice" and half of your "advice" is wrong anyway.

Please do elaborate on which disciplines like curly manes?

Preparing a horse for a show begins at least 6 months in advance of the show sometimes up to a year before hand. and is a heck of a lot more involved then "give your horse a bath"


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

LOL! My horse show prep and packing list is 8 typed pages long. I also start prep months in advance for show season and have a task list for pre-season prep, 6 weeks out, 2 weeks out, 2 days out, day before, day of and post show items.

All this and my daughter only shows at smaller local shows. I really don't think a three item list can even begin to cut it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

I show at national level, Reeco's preparation started 6 months ago and his first ridden show will not be untill April.

I've already started sorting out and trimming, pulling etc. Washing his tail is a big one for me, the only way to get rid of the yellow stains is to wash it months in advance and then keep washing it!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I show nationally too, on the Jumper circuit!  and my preparation (getting hotels, buying any new equipment, ect) i usually do 3 months out. But the show we are going to is Feb 6-10 and we just found out the other day. Lol my trainer sent me a packing list and im gonna scrub the trailer and bring it in for a check today so that at least i have THAT off my list! Hahha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

Jumper, your preparation probably starts earlier than you thinK.

The old saying is "Rosettes are won at home, you only go to shows to pick them up". Your training and schooling is a very very large part of preparing for a show!


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

I know the training is the ONLY part that truly prepares you hahaha but our jumper ring has been soaking wet for 3 weeks!!!! I know Romeo an I would still be ready even if it was today. But i mean like true "set your sights" preparation.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Rather than tear down a younger member for attempting to start a helpful thread, wouldn't it have been more productive just to add to the list? Now, instead of having a potentially meaningful thread, what we have is a bandwagon of degrading comments.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome, horsluver10, where are you located?


----------



## faye (Oct 13, 2010)

farmpony, this is I'm fairly sure a previously banned member who keeps coming back. the styles are identical. I cant remember off the top of my head the original name of the member but when it comes to me i'll let you know.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

Horseluver10 said:


> These are very broad examples* i thought you guys were smart enough* to read betweem the lines
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I thought you would have learned from the last times you caused heated comments like this, but I guess not. 

You cannot assume anyone can read your mind on this forum. Why didn't you put "these are broad examples" in your original post? Why didn't you say "please add what you do to prepare for a show" to the list? We cannot read your mind. *I thought you were smart enough to know that.*

See? Anything can be flipped around. Derogatory comments don't help, nor do they feel good to the receiving end. 

The most descriptive you can be in your original post, and the more you can explain things, the less people will get the wrong idea about what you are trying to say or what you are trying to ask. 

There is no such thing as "reading between the lines" on an internet forum, because tone and intent is lost without seeing someone's facial expressions and body language. 

*So don't get angry at US because you didn't explain yourself well enough. *


----------



## Hang on Fi (Sep 22, 2007)

HorseMom1025 said:


> LOL! My horse show prep and packing list is 8 typed pages long. I also start prep months in advance for show season and have a task list for pre-season prep, 6 weeks out, 2 weeks out, 2 days out, day before, day of and post show items.
> 
> All this and my daughter only shows at smaller local shows. I really don't think a three item list can even begin to cut it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Goodness - I think I need to find a list to mooch off from someone if some start this early! 

'Course I'm doing schooling shows, but still yikes! It's been several years since I've made it to any "real" shows.


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

When I get ready for a local showing/gaming show:

--I'll have already put months of training on my horse to do the maneavars correctly. I don't show at the national level, so I don't need a world class performance horse, but I do want to do things correctly. 

--The week before the show, I will clip and trim fetlocks, bridal path (I keep a very small one, just enough to let the halter/bridle through), and trim up any mane or tail stragglers if I need to. I show locally, so I let my horses keep their manes and tails long for flies. I don't pull. I also don't trim away all the hair in the ears (I let them keep it for flies) but I do make them look neater. I do all this the week before, so the trim lines have time to be less noticeable. 

--A day or two before the show, I will give my horse a bath if they need it. I will also wash any support boots I need for gaming, if those are dirty. I will also make sure my show clothes are pressed, cleaned, and ready to go, and make sure my hats are cleaned and shaped. 

--The day before the show, I will trim whiskers around the eyes and the muzzle, and the throatlatch area. I also groom the horse up nice, so it's not as much work the next day. If my tack is really dirty, I'll at least dust it off. If I've got time the day or two before, I will oil everything up nice. I don't have a separate show and "working" saddle. 

--The morning of the show, I will wash any white stocks or stockings the horse may have. (I do not apply chalk or white paint because I put sport boots on for the gaming at the end of the day, and I don't want that getting in my boots.) I will put on hoof polish. I will brush them up really nice with Show Sheen on the coat, and Cowboy Magic on the mane and tail. I'll also apply fly spray, as I want them to be comfortable the whole day. 

--When traveling, my horses always get their legs wrapped in the trailer for protection, and some support. 


So my grooming routine before a show isn't a whole lot since I don't show at a high level, but I do like my horse to look neat and clean, and I want myself to look neat and clean too. 

Just because you only show local, doesn't mean you can't still present yourself nice.


----------



## ThoroughbredJumper (Oct 30, 2012)

All the people telling us to be "nice" we are. And if you read the first page, this member is a repeat "offender" getting kicked several times. It aint our fault some people dont take a hint.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

ThoroughbredJumper said:


> All the people telling us to be "nice" we are. And if you read the first page, this member is a repeat "offender" getting kicked several times. It aint our fault some people dont take a hint.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Use the "report" button on the bottom of one of her posts and then the Admin can look into it and re-ban her.


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Beau159, your to do list is similar to ours. 

To be fair, my 8 page list includes subgroups of items to pack if we are stalling at the show vs. working from the trailer and 1 day vs. overnight shows. My daughter rides both western and English, so we have 3 outfit changes and 2 sets of tack to prepare. I also list out every piece of grooming equipment tht goes in the pre-show tote and during show carry bag. I'm a bit OCD when it comes to my lists because I'm paranoid I will forget something and get in trouble with the trainer LOL! Add an Eagle Scout husband who has the whole "be prepared" branded into his brain and it gets a little crazy.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## beau159 (Oct 4, 2010)

HorseMom --> Me too. I am a list fanatic, because if I don't write it down, I'll forget it! Lists are my friend.  For the shows you do (without outfit changes, and times for different classes) you have got to be organized to stay on time and on track!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

themacpack said:


> Use the "report" button on the bottom of one of her posts and then the Admin can look into it and re-ban her.


Looks like that worked:wink:


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

beau159 said:


> HorseMom --> Me too. I am a list fanatic, because if I don't write it down, I'll forget it! Lists are my friend.  For the shows you do (without outfit changes, and times for different classes) you have got to be organized to stay on time and on track!


So true! Our trainer actually asked me to put together an info pack and hold a training session for the other show parents. I'm known as the go to person at shows if anyone needs anything because chances are I have it and brought extras...just in case.

We've only been showing for around two years, so we're still new to the show scene...but my family has learned a lot in those two years and love to help others. It's a lot less stressful at the shows when the entire team is organized and prepared. It allows our trainer to do her job, train the kids to do well in class, rather than run around trying to help everyone get ready.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

